# Kreg Crown Molding Jig



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has used it before and could give me some insight. Sadly no one has reviewed it on here yet and everywhere else I've looked it seems to have gotten mixed reviews.

I though about posting this on the homerefurbers site, but they don't do reviews there and the last post there was 5 days ago (and the last 4 forums started there were all by the same guy). Real glad that LJ is more active!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Cant say ive ever used it Ben but coping isnt as hard as it looks. Cut up a little scrap and get your practice on. Remember caulk is your friend


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I'm a little worried about the coping, but more about the pieces slipping as I try to cut them…also I'm thinking of installing everything painted so I'd like to avoid caulk as much as possible.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The last time i did crown i printed off the 2 pictures of inside corners and outside corners and tacked em up above my miter saw for reference. I also made 2 small samples that i also tacked to the wall. I practiced a couple of times coping with the piece clamped to the bench. By the time i hit the 6th piece i had it down … the other 5 .. well … like i said .. im pretty good with a caulk gun. Caulk and paint will hide a lot of your sins. You can pre paint the crown, youre probably gonna have to do another coat after nailing it up anyway.


----------

